# Carnet d'adresses de Thunderbird à Gmail



## Jean40 (12 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un connait-il la procédure à adopter pour importer le carnet d'adresse de Thunderbird dans celui de Gmail ?
Jean


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2007)

tu tapes une recherche interne  thunderbid +gmail
et tu as ta r&#233;ponse


----------



## Jean40 (12 Novembre 2007)

Qu'entends-tu par "recherche interne" ? J'ai cherché sur le site de Mac Generation et sur le site Mozilla : cela n'a rien donné. Le transfert de fichier csv a été refusé par Gmail comme présentant "une anomalie".
Jean


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Novembre 2007)

C'est Gmail (le webmail) qui ne veux pas de ton CSV?


----------



## Jean40 (12 Novembre 2007)

Oui. Lors de l'importation du fichier csv provenant de Thunderbird, un message siganle qu'aucune fiche n'a pu être importée du fait d'une "anomalie". 
Je souhaite en fait effectuer une mise à jour (ou écraser) un carnet d'adresses déjà existant chez Gmail.
Jean


----------



## arnaud217 (12 Novembre 2007)

Ha la compatibilité des carnets d'adresse entre eux....    

Si Gmail ne veut pas du format de TB, je ne vois que deux solutions.

1/ Copier/coller de tous tes contacts...:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

2/ Utiliser une étape intermédiaire càd passer par un autre serive ou client email qui est compatible avec Gmail. Je pense par exemple à Yahoo mail ou à MS Outlook mais il faut alors avoir un PC disponible pour la manip.
Je ne sais pas si Mail est compatible vers Gmail.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2007)

la manip via *.csv + modifs


> Moving contacts--Thunderbird to Gmail
> 
> To import contact from Thunderbird first save the contacts in your computers then import it to Gmail.Saving ContactsGo to thunderbirdSelect WindowClick on Address Book from the menu. Select the Personal Address Book or any other address book in the Address Books list. Select ToolsClick on Export from the menu. Select Comma Separated (*.csv) FormatChoose a file name and save it. Mozilla do not add the column headings that is needed by Gmail .TO add itOpen the exported .CSV file in a spreadsheets program like EXCEL Add the following correspondly as the top line "First Name,Last Name,Name,Email Address" and other details that is present .ImportingGo to Gmail Go to ContactSelect import contact (next to export link )Now upload ".csv" file that you downloaded.To import contacts from other Click here To export contacts Click here


----------



## Jean40 (12 Novembre 2007)

Merci. je vais tenter la chose ...
Jean


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2007)

si ca se trouve il y a une extension firefox qui g&#232;re
il y a tellement de gens qui ont thunderbird et gmail que ca m'&#233;tonnerait pas


----------



## Jean40 (14 Novembre 2007)

J'ai finalement opt&#233; pour:
- importer le carnet d'adresses de TB dans Mail;
- importer le carnet d'adresses de Mail dans les contacts de Gmail (via gMail Contacts, un petit logiciel shareware - 4,40 euros TTC - trouv&#233; sur MacUpdate).
je consid&#232;re donc ma question comme "r&#233;solue".
Merci !
Jean


----------

